# Computer recognizes HD TV (HDMI) as "Generic PnP" (VGA)



## lucky.ra88it (Dec 4, 2015)

Recently I had a problem with my computer and I had to replace my hard drive, which I then installed windows 7 on, the same OS I had before. I'm using my Samsung HD TV instead of a monitor, connected via HDMI cable, and it worked fine before the changes. All of a sudden now, the computer won't recognize my monitor as a device with speakers. I went in to control panel to check things out and found that for some bizarre reason, my computer is recognizing my TV as a "generic pnp monitor on standard vga connection." ....That's wrong lmao.

I tried changing the hdmi cables, unplugging and replugging, restarting, ect. No change. I really would like to just use my TV for both Video and Audio. Any ideas how this can be fixed?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model # of your video card? 
You should have an icon for the video card in your taskbar by the clock (eg)*nVidia, AMD, *or *Intel.* Or in the Control Panel. Right click and go to the video cards control panel.Go to external monitor, Select *TV* and it should be back in action.
You may need to reinstall the video cards latest driver from the manufacturers support/download drivers page.


----------



## lucky.ra88it (Dec 4, 2015)

If I use start search to look up the name of the card, it just brings me to the display>screen resolution part of control panel and I don't see any options here to do as you suggest--there is one display option, and it's "generic PnP monitor on standard vga graphics adapter." I'm sorry if that's not helpful or if I'm misunderstanding your instructions.

I attempted to update the driver for both but my computer went in to a loading hell of "searching for updates" that is still going.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

OK, is this a Laptop or a Desktop? 
If a desktop, where you plug your HDMI cable into the computer is the video card. 
Go to Start./Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, Right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager*, expand *Display Adapter*. This should tell you the manufacturer of your Video Card and it's model #. Go to the manufacturers *support/download drivers* site and type in your *model #* and download the driver for your model. When done, you should have an icon in your taskbar by the clock, you can click this and get to it's control panel to change displays, and resolution etc.


----------

